# Intake question



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

what brand is this intake manifold? what are the benefits? where can I get it?
they look clean , look better than the stock manifold.
thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

-What is it? It is a Middle Eastern Variable Intake. Courtesy Nissan _was_ selling them but they do not anymore.
-Gains? Gains can be found in the higher RPM range. Instead of hp dropping off after about 5k with the stock intake manifold the MEVI will keep it up.
-Loss? You will lose low-end torque...midrange will stay around the same, maybe less.

Problem with going with the MEVI is that our stock ecu's will only see about 800rpms of benefit. The optimal switchover point is at 5200rpm, redline is 6k. Unless you are able to use an aftermarket ecu which will extend your redline to ~7500...99-01 cannot use an aftermarket ecu yet. 98s & 97s can with a little work. Look to spend about $600 for the ecu alone. Getting it to work on your 98 would be more unless you _really_ know what you're doing.

One of the only places to get a MEVI right now?
http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=577

Like it says though...professional installation unless you are familiar with the kit since it comes with -0- instructions.


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

So does it worth the money? the price is not that bad. I'm just trying to put bolt ons on my maxima, right now I only have my place racing CAI, Stone racing headers with Y pipe, underdrive pulley and high-flow cat-converter, I still have stock B pipe and stock muffler, so I though that adding the MEVI is my next step.
Oh yeah the reason I still have the stock muffler and b pipe is because I cant find an exhaust that dont make the farting honda sound ( I hate the farting honda sound!) my friend who has his own muffler shop told me that if I dont want the farting honda sound, I have to get 3" pipe an one magnaflow resonator and a remus muffler or a megan racing muffler, but I'm afraid to loose back pressure and also afraid of the farting honda sound, 
so please let me know if that is true and that the MEVI is my next step.

Thanks MrEous for your help! I really apreciate your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If you cannot use the JWT or Technosquare ECU then don't do it.

You need an aftermarket ecu to make the MEVI worthwhile. Just my opinion. I have raced a friend with a '98 and he has all the mods I do but also MEVI. He is 3-tenths slower than I am.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Fart can sound aside, I thought it was better NOT to have any backpressure?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Back in the day of huge V8s and carbs, that was the case.

now, most import engines require SOME backpressure to run properly.. if not, you risk burning up valves and other nasty issues--- aside from low power..

there's a perfect combination for every engine and every car.. some work great with 2.5" exhaust while others need a 3" to run best.


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

You will get enough backpressure with almost any combination up to a 2.5 inch exhaust. You don't want over that for NA.


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

ur better off using a 2001-up VI manifold with fuel rail u dont lose any power down low


----------

